# New Audi R8 LMP1 Team Martini Racing for Forza3 from Fourtitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

About a week ago we began playing Forza Motorsport 3 for Xbox and are finding ourselves completely addicted, making time for it almost every night. One of the simply awesome things about Forza is its multi-faceted engagement. For those into cars, it's not just about the driving. While driving the 24 Hours of Le Mans course with the old no-chicane setup on Mulsanne just last night in the car you see above, we've also been busy indulging our car fanaticism in many other ways within the Forza environment.
*Car Design*
Quite obviously, car skin design is a big part of the process. We're playing with a few Fourtitude liveries, but our biggest time investment thus far was making a modern take on the classic Martini Racing design and applying it to an R8 LMP1 racer. This livery and a quick Fourtitude livery for the roadgoing R8 V10 are already available via our FOURTITUDEoCOM Forza 3 Storefront.








*Online Car Auctions with Earned Credits*
This has been big in our upward mobility within the game. Forza operates an online auction system where you can sell your cars. Not surprisingly, cars given as rewards within the game are on the block in higher numbers so you can get some smoking deals on cars like our R8 LMP1. Where either this or the R10 sell within the game for over 1M, we picked up both the R8 and just last night a 2007 spec R10 TDI for around 100,000. We plan more liveries for both cars.
*Logo Design*
In designing our first two car skins, we were required to throw together a few logos or defals for our virtual rides. We've got some initial Fourtitude logos, Audi Sport logos and Martini Racing stripes up in our storefront as well. There's more to come here, including logos for our other VMG sister sites.








*Photography*
Another cool aspect of Forza is the photography functionality. You can pause any race and go into photo mode for some quick shots or test your car at a track as we did last night at Le Mans and set up a shoot. It was kind of wild playing with our Martini R8 at the foot of the Dunlop Bridge as I had a chance to do with Champion's two R8s and Oreca's #4 Playstation R8 in the same place back in 2005.
Even better, you can opt into a more tailored photography mode and play with many of the options you might adjust on your own camera or in Photoshop such as shutter speed, brightness and contrast. 
Upload them into your storefront as we did and you can readily download the shots online. You can do the same with replay videos though we haven't explored this feature yet.
*Racecar Engineer*
For those more engineering and driving oriented and less focused on the visual design, Forza also allows you to play Howden Haynes and co. by developing car setups and then selling or sharing the setup via your storefront as well. Again, we haven't yet had time to explore it, but it's just one other way the game engages car enthusiasts.
Check out more shots of our Team Martini R8 via our gallery or our FOURTITUDEoCOM player page on the Forza website. Also download your own Team Martini R8 skin or other logos in our storefront within the Forza game.
* Fourtitude Team Martini R8 Photo Gallery *
* FOURTITUDEoCOM Profile Page at Forza *


----------

